

You Can't Do Both: You can't fix weaknesses _and_ build on strengths - bkovitz
http://daverendall.typepad.com/dave_rendall/2008/05/you-cant-do-bot.html

======
baha_man
"Most people want to be well-rounded and flexible. They want to keep their
options open. They want to be balanced and not too extreme. Unfortunately,
this doesn't work."

Well, if you say so, that's good enough for me. Oh look, you've even included
someone else's graph, now that's scientific proof.

